

Should fat people on airplanes be treated like tall people? - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2245115/

======
blahblahblah
The real problem is that most airplane seats are inappropriately sized and
uncomfortable for adults of average size. I'm not particularly tall, less than
6ft., and I can't recall ever having adequate leg room on any flight except
when I happen to be seated in an exit row where there is no seat in front of
me. If the seats were appropriately sized for average adults, a large person
(whether fat, tall, or both) would be no more uncomfortable than what an
average size person is now and would not require any special accommodation
from anyone in an adjacent seat.

------
jff
I would not consider it any great loss if reclining was disabled in all seats.
I'm not especially tall (6'), so it doesn't hurt my legs (usually) when the
guy in front of me reclines, but it does destroy any possibility of using the
tray table. No room for my netbook, can't put a book in there, can't really
even have a glass of soda. Even when the seat is up, I'm uneasy using my
netbook because the seat in front of me could recline suddenly, catch my
screen, and break it.

~~~
dantheman
I'm going to completely disagree, on a crowded long flight it's very hard to
sleep without being able to recline the seat. The problem is that there isn't
enough room between the seats.

~~~
jff
I don't know about that, I almost always sleep on the flight sitting fully
upright. It helps if the headrests do that thing where the sides can bend
inward to surround your head more.

